# Is manpath.config obsolete now?



## YZMSQ (Dec 11, 2011)

Hello, folks:
Has anyone here been aware of the file manpath.config being "moved" to manpath.config.bak under /etc, and there appears to be no such configuration files for man residing there, if I delete this .bak file? Furthermore, I see these words in man's manpage:

```
FILES
     /etc/man.conf
             System configuration file.
     /usr/local/etc/man.d/*.conf
             Local configuration files.
```
So, is the file manpath.config replaced by man.conf on FreeBSD 9? And is man.conf optional on 9, 'cause I couldn't find it under /etc? Thank you. :e


----------



## gordon@ (Dec 12, 2011)

Yup. manpath.config is gone. Read man.conf(5) for the syntax for the new configuration. You'll need to switch the manpage set to 9-current to see the manpage on that link. And yes, man.conf is not required for the system to do the right thing (generally).


----------

